# Victoria Federica MAMANDO una pistola de agua en la discoteca de cayetanos. VAMOS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE NOS VIENE ENCIMA



## WhyAlwaysMe (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## todoayen (29 Dic 2022)

Buff! 
Nos asomamos al abismo del dalomismo!!!


----------



## Abort&cospelo (29 Dic 2022)

Me chocaria mas ver a esta zorra dando de comer a los pobres, que puteando, robando o haciendo el gilipollas.
Al fin y al cabo esta borboneando como el resto de los consanguineos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (29 Dic 2022)

Semana grandiosa para los Maritxalar






*Froilán y la PECHOTES involucrados en una agresion con navajas en la puerta de la discoteca BANDIDO de Madrid (un herido con incisión de 2,5cm)*
No lo pillarán en una biblioteca o dando de comer a los pobres. La PECHOTES Bonus track: vickifede estrella el coche. Victoria federica estrella su coche de madrugada en el barrio de Salamanca.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## belenus (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## ANS² (29 Dic 2022)

desatada? ni que fuera chupando pollas en el centro de la pista xD


----------



## juanker (29 Dic 2022)

Lengua limpita, melafo


----------



## tovarovsky (29 Dic 2022)

Que me perdonen los maderos secretos de Zarzuela pero he tenido que frotarme el sarmiento con alevosia para aliviar la tensión provocada por esos fotogramas tan obscenos e impúdicos


----------



## Th89 (29 Dic 2022)

La sangre borbónica es imparable, emponzoña cualquier organismo en el que habita.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Dic 2022)

¿Sabemos que es agua?


----------



## Wasi (29 Dic 2022)

Eso lleva gasolina 98 octanos, debe ser algo parecido a lo que le echaron en la Fanta a la mamaora


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Dic 2022)

Está practicando para conseguir un ministerio para ella sola.


----------



## SBrixton (29 Dic 2022)

Buena lengua


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Dic 2022)

En realidad nos jode no vivir tan bien como estos todo el puto día de fiestas guays sobrados de pasta.


----------



## Asurbanipal (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Khazario (29 Dic 2022)

En cero coma photoshop con una tranca de negro


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (29 Dic 2022)

Se adivina la pericia


----------



## Digamelon (29 Dic 2022)

Melafo


----------



## S. Moguilevich (29 Dic 2022)

Menuda ereccion mas tonta


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Dic 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> desatada? ni que fuera chupando pollas en el centro de la pista xD


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (29 Dic 2022)

DA PARA PAJA


----------



## Dr.Nick (29 Dic 2022)

Esos movimientos de lengua, se nota que sabe lo que hace.


----------



## HaCHa (29 Dic 2022)

Que eso es droja, imbéciles.
¿Os parece que beberían agua del grifo de una pistola de plástico?


----------



## alas97 (29 Dic 2022)

a Topeeee


----------



## Boston molestor (29 Dic 2022)

Y parece que se han escapado de Rebelde way.


----------



## remerus (29 Dic 2022)

Esos van hasta arriba de farla y extasis.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Dic 2022)

Melafo


----------



## khalil (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1308140
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308143
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308144
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308145
> ...



Dan para paja


----------



## baifo (29 Dic 2022)

El pecado que ha cometido es permitir que la graben , por que lo que se ve en esas imágenes es lo más inocente que se puede ver en un país donde chicas de 16 años se paran en la pista de baile de una disco a comerle la polla a un fulano, o se meten en portales con cinco desconocidos a follar.


----------



## petete44 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## ApartapeloS (29 Dic 2022)

Pues no lo hace nada mal


----------



## persona non grata (29 Dic 2022)

@xicomalo todo el día dando por culo con el subnormal de Froilán y te levantan está?..... Tu antes molabas....


----------



## Yomimo (29 Dic 2022)

Pff...


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## petete44 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Dic 2022)

persona non grata dijo:


> @xicomalo todo el día dando por culo con el subnormal de Froilán y te levantan está?..... Tu antes molabas....



xicopata no ha molado nunca.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

Los amigos gitano-toreros de la monarquía

Menos mal que sólo quedaban los de verde

Tds es tds


----------



## Luftwuaje (29 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1308304


----------



## Rodal (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Quinta en la linea de sucesión al trono español. Tras Froilan, que es el cuarto. En España siempre rozamos el abismo.


----------



## petete44 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## favelados (29 Dic 2022)

Le habrán echado CocaCola en la burundanga


----------



## Stelio Kontos (29 Dic 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> desatada? ni que fuera chupando pollas en el centro de la pista xD



Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## DonManuel (29 Dic 2022)

Menuda puta mierda de música pinchan en ese garito pijo.


----------



## Burrocracia (29 Dic 2022)

Desgarrador documento...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Dic 2022)

¿Dónde se compran pistolas de agua tan pequeñas?


----------



## Burrocracia (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Que asco dan los pijos, pero las pijas me encantan...si no hablan demasiado claro...


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En realidad nos jode no vivir tan bien como estos todo el puto día de fiestas guays sobrados de pasta.



A mí no. Bueno, lo de la pasta regalada sí.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fondomarino (29 Dic 2022)

Por esto y cosas similares y peores, las monarquías no deben existir.

Si hay una cadena de muertes, está pájara o su hermano pueden ser reyes de España.


----------



## John Smmith (29 Dic 2022)

Apunta maneras. Los Borbones nunca defraudan en estos temas.


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Esos van hasta arriba de farla y extasis.



De casta le podría venir al galgo.....


----------



## James the rock (30 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1308140
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308143
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308144
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308145
> ...



Bonita lengua juguetona la de la borbona


----------



## Tyler·Durden (30 Dic 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Menuda puta mierda de música pinchan en ese garito pijo.



Hombre, yo no esperaba encontrarme a J. S. Bach sonando de fondo, la verdad.

No por nada, pero ya me entiende usted.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Dic 2022)

Con padres de mierda, salen hijos de mierda.


----------



## AssGaper (30 Dic 2022)

menuda cumeada tiene la sin cuello no? jaja


----------



## Rextor88 (30 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1308140
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308143
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308144
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308145
> ...



Más de uno estará ya poniendole pollas con el fotoshope


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

Está muy follable, esas pijitas adineradas católicas pero más cerdas que sus madres me dan un morbazo terrible.

Y esa lengüita pide lefa a gritos joder, dos semanas sin correrme estaría para darle todo el grumito concentrado. mmmm


PUTA


----------



## cortijero92 (30 Dic 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


>


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Soundblaster (30 Dic 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> En cero coma photoshop con una tranca de negro



eso es muy del milenio pasado, ahora usas el video para entrenar una ia y luego le pides todo lo que puedas imaginar.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ¿Sabemos que es agua?



Alcohol mínimo, pero me da que son cositas más fuertes.


----------



## wopa (30 Dic 2022)

Extasis líquido mezclado con burundanga, y a tragar rabos como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## XRL (30 Dic 2022)

el maquillaje hace milagros

las mujeres tendrían que estar eternamente agradecidas al creador de este

gracias a ello han podido engañar a muchos hombres pareciendo lo que no son


----------



## soldadodedios (30 Dic 2022)

A ver esa postolita va cargada de mdma liquido


----------



## Dosto (30 Dic 2022)

La que se nos viene encima? Y que mas da lo que hagan los miembros de esa familia? Esta monarquía no dura otra década por mucho que se empeñe Felipe en llevar el pin 2030.


----------



## dayan (30 Dic 2022)

Me gustaría ver en este hilo un poco más de comprensión, respeto y solidaridad con las personitas "ESPECIALES" a las que en el azar genético les ha tocado la BOLA NEGRA.

Tiene la chiquilla la enorme suerte de haber nacido en alta cuna, si hubiera nacido en un pueblo Y DE FAMILIA POBRE sería LA TONTA DEL PUEBLO.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (30 Dic 2022)

bff como debe tragar , quien la pillara un sabado noche


----------



## HÄXAN (30 Dic 2022)

Pues vaya una cosa...solo veo a una chavala joven haciendo el indio en una discoteca como el resto de chavales de su edad. 
Que se lo pasen bien y listo.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Dic 2022)

A ver si va a se un fake de esos


----------



## spamrakuen (30 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En realidad nos jode no vivir tan bien como estos todo el puto día de fiestas guays sobrados de pasta.



Fiestas guays? 
Lo que suena en el video es la misma basura de música que escucha el populacho.


----------



## ironpipo (30 Dic 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> DA PARA PAJA



Lo corroboro si señor


----------



## ASTUto (30 Dic 2022)

Falta foto de los pieses


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Dic 2022)

¿Donde están los putos menas cuando se les necesita?

Para una vez que esos hideputas podrían ser útiles...


----------



## Basster (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vietcong (30 Dic 2022)

Avre jrande


----------



## El Caga Chele (30 Dic 2022)

La casa de Borbón, pasan los siglos y TODAS sus mujeres SON FEAS (fealdad de alta cuna pero feas al fin) pero tienen una habilidad innata para que follarlas se haga vicio o gusto culposo. 

Verdadera sangre Noble.


----------



## Escombridos (30 Dic 2022)

Dejad a los zagales que camelen, no hacen daño a nadie.


----------



## Cipoton (30 Dic 2022)

para mi es una puta cualquiera, me da igual los titulos que tenga


----------



## Tanchus (30 Dic 2022)

Espero que con estas dos garrapatas humanas un ictus haga su trabajo desparasitador. Pero que no se quede a medias como ocurrió con cierto individuo casado con una mongola al que le dio un ictus "mientras realizaba actividades deportivas" (supongo que ahora a meterse cocaína a paladas se le considera deporte).


----------



## Gusman (30 Dic 2022)

Tanta coca llevan dentro que ni saben lo que hacen.


----------



## Fenris (30 Dic 2022)

Nunca me ha gustado esa tía pero después de ver ese gif me la fallaría bien agusto.

Soy asi de facil...


----------



## supercuernos (30 Dic 2022)

Igualita que su padre


----------



## Karma bueno (30 Dic 2022)

Estamos Rodeadoss...


----------



## facundoeldelinframundo (30 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En realidad nos jode no vivir tan bien como estos todo el puto día de fiestas guays sobrados de pasta.



Habla por tí que yo también reboso billetes y voy a mejores fiestas que esoss


----------



## facundoeldelinframundo (30 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En realidad nos jode no vivir tan bien como estos todo el puto día de fiestas guays sobrados de pasta.



Habla por tí que yo también reboso billetes y voy a mejores fiestas que esoss


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

Éxtasis?


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Dic 2022)

SE NOTA QUE HA MAMADO POCO.....


----------



## Alan__ (30 Dic 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> La casa de Borbón, pasan los siglos y TODAS sus mujeres SON FEAS (fealdad de alta cuna pero feas al fin) pero tienen una habilidad innata para que follarlas se haga vicio o gusto culposo.
> 
> Verdadera sangre Noble.



La exmujer del urdangarin no es fea ehh


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La pregunta es ¿qué líquido va en la pistolita?



MDMA


----------



## persona non grata (30 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> xicopata no ha molado nunca.



Ni antes, ni ahora ni después. Jajaj


----------



## Euron G. (30 Dic 2022)

LE PUSIERON LA PISTOLA EN LA CARA Y LA OBLIGARON A TRAGAR.

HETEROTURBBBOTERRORISMACHISTA!!!!


----------



## Critikalspanish (30 Dic 2022)

Las pijas cuando se sueltan son mas guarras que la mano un gitano.


----------



## unaburbu (30 Dic 2022)

Luego que si hacemos mamadotes en medio de la pista porque nos han droJado... madre mía.


----------



## Pantanito (30 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En realidad nos jode no vivir tan bien como estos todo el puto día de fiestas guays sobrados de pasta.



Me pueden dar envidia sus vacaciones veraniegas y sus yates. Pero estar en una pista de baile con música panchita machacona a todo volumen no me da ninguna envidia. Es que ni aunque me pagaran.


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Dic 2022)

Menuda vida de privaciones y sufrimiento llevan estos dos... parecen ascetas.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Dic 2022)

Vicky, Vicky, Vicky ....A ver si nos has salido ninfomana como tu mami la tonta

100% borbona


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Dic 2022)

¿Quién es esa pedorra?


----------



## Taxis. (30 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Quién es esa pedorra?



Nieta del rey que se follaba a Corinna (entre otras muchas).


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Quién es esa pedorra?



Es la sobrina cachonda del gran Filipo VI

Hispaniorum Rex.

Al parecer le gustan las pollas más que a un tonto un lápiz. 

Como su madre, vamos, Doña Elena de Borbon y Grecia conocida por el pueblo llano como "la tonta"


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Dic 2022)

no se aprecian restos obvios de cocaina en las fosas nasales
nomelafo


----------



## tolomeo (30 Dic 2022)

hace la cucharilla, que "pro"


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (30 Dic 2022)

Pues imaginad lo que hará la Leonor en Inglaterra.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Dic 2022)

Puticrios haciendo el imbécil, como todos los puticrios. Pero es noticia porque son pijos con pasta


----------



## Al-paquia (30 Dic 2022)

Así es como les meten droja a las chavalas para bioletearlas?

Les das de chupar de la droja y cuando viene a por más les metes la poia?


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Dic 2022)

Sumision Quimica por PSOEtropanos. 

Cierre de la discoteca, todos los varones procesados y un puesto en el ministerio para el que ha filtrado el video.


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


>



Del presidente de una República no puede salir una hija o sobrina zorra? Lo bien que nos vendría el oro de Moscú


----------



## Hasta los... (30 Dic 2022)

Me apunto a la tesis de que que es agua mezclada con MDMA o similar.
Fijáos que justo después del "shot" aparece una mancha blanca en la lengua, tanto de la de ella, como la del Cayetano que recibe el otro tirito.


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

baifo dijo:


> El pecado que ha cometido es permitir que la graben , por que lo que se ve en esas imágenes es lo más inocente que se puede ver en un país donde chicas de 16 años se paran en la pista de baile de una disco a comerle la polla a un fulano, o se meten en portales con cinco desconocidos a follar.



Olé el mejor post. Que rabien los que añoran la mierdarepublica


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1308140
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308143
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308144
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308145
> ...



*HUSTEC DIRECTO A LA COPROPRANDI AHORA MISMO ANTES DE QUE LO FICHE OTRO EQUIPO*


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (30 Dic 2022)

Que puto ascazo de gente


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Pues vaya una cosa...solo veo a una chavala joven haciendo el indio en una discoteca como el resto de chavales de su edad.
> Que se lo pasen bien y listo.



El resto la chupan en la pista de la disco. Son pijos, eso no varía haya monarquía o República


----------



## AssGaper (30 Dic 2022)

Que alguien se meta unos chops jajaja


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Dic 2022)

Fue obligada a hacerlo. Cárcel para el maltratador que lo ha difundido.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (30 Dic 2022)

Y esta es de la realeza, imaginaos la hezpañorda media.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Dic 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


>


----------



## noseyo (30 Dic 2022)

Éxtasis líquido o a saber


----------



## Decipher (30 Dic 2022)

¿Quién?


----------



## Ibar (30 Dic 2022)

Y esta familia es la que debería ser ejemplar...


----------



## Castellano (30 Dic 2022)

Digna Borbona sucesora de Isabel II, como su hermano de Fernando VII









Isabel II de España: la reina ninfómana


La vida de Isabel II se basa en una fiesta continua. Se acostaba a las cinco de la mañana y se levantaba a las tres de la tarde. Este modo de vida levantaba fuertes críticas en la sociedad española.




www.nuevatribuna.es













"Es puta, pero pía": Isabel II, la reina ninfómana


A la primera monarca plenamente constitucional de la Historia de España siempre le ha perseguido la etiqueta de adicta al sexo. Las manías del primer Borbón que reinó en España: Felipe V quería ser rana Carlos I, el rey de España que nació en un retrete




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Murray's (30 Dic 2022)

Pues está badtante buena para tener unos padres tan feos


----------



## Taxis. (30 Dic 2022)

Inquietante parecido…


----------



## soldadodedios (30 Dic 2022)

Mamamdo redvrxxxxxx


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (30 Dic 2022)

¿Qué tiene de malo? No está haciendo daño a nadie.


----------



## Agitador (30 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En realidad nos jode no vivir tan bien como estos todo el puto día de fiestas guays sobrados de pasta.



Nos jode sobre todo que vivan así de bien CON NUESTRO SUDOR y nuestro dinero.


----------



## waukegan (30 Dic 2022)

Se nota que, al ser de la familia real, tiene una preparación: el alarde técnico que hace la chica, no se improvisa sobre la marcha.


----------



## piensaflexible (30 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues está badtante buena para tener unos padres tan feos



Es que ya se ha operado de un porron de cosas, asi cualquiera.
pd: con nuestro dinero


----------



## Bizarro (30 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues está badtante buena para tener unos padres tan feos



Es una mujer elegante:


----------



## roquerol (30 Dic 2022)

Le va a gustar montar tanto, o más, que a la madre.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (30 Dic 2022)

Si hay que ir en traje para entrar a un sitio a bailar, ya no es ser pijo, es ser subnormal, como las consultoras que hacen a los esclavos vestirse de gala para estar delante de un pc.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Dic 2022)

Melafo


----------



## Desencantado (30 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



El Duki y la Princesa. Me quedo con el primero (NO HOMO).


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (30 Dic 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Eso lleva gasolina 98 octanos, debe ser algo parecido a lo que le echaron en la Fanta a la mamaora



debe ser simplemente AGUA porque les echa en el ojo y no reaccionan como si fuera otra cosa (alcohol, xtc..) , el por que lo hacen si solo es AGUa estos mongolos es por eso porque son mongolos , el ci de los bobones no pasa de 80 de tantos cruces interfamilias


----------



## Ibar (30 Dic 2022)

Y esa fijación familiar por las armas?


----------



## terraenxebre (30 Dic 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


>



Buen trapo para limpiarsela después


----------



## Shudra (30 Dic 2022)

Nada que decir en este hilo monitorizado por los glowniggers. Se les ve brillar en la oscuridad.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (30 Dic 2022)

SUMISIÓNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN KÍMIKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## El Caga Chele (30 Dic 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> La exmujer del urdangarin no es fea ehh



La infanta Cristina??? joder que no es guapa. Se veía follable como Leonor pero Guapa nunca fue.
La fealdad de alta cuna es asi, las mujeres son ''casi muy bellas'' pero tienen algo que puaj. Y no hablo de la expresión en sus jetas que dice que el mundo no las merece.

Lo mas cercano a una Borbón guapa es la carolina de la rama de los duques de Parma. Tiene unas buenas tetas y una boquita morbosa, pero sus piernas la hacen ver casi alienígena.











Al contrario de los Borbón varones que mantienen el aire de principes majetes.


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

y luego en el foro estan todo el dia lamiendo el culo de los borbones y defendiendo la mierda de monarquia ... ASCO


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo? No está haciendo daño a nadie.



claro luego si le pasa algo slo tienen que ir el CNI o la seguridad de la casa real tras ella para taparlo todo jejej "nada malos"


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Alex001 dijo:


> El resto la chupan en la pista de la disco. Son pijos, eso no varía haya monarquía o República



Esta tia cuando le pasan cosas luego tiene que ir el CNI o la seguridad de la casa real para tapar los escandalos de lo que hace , ella estaba implicada en las trarjetas de dinero negro de su abuelo con los que se compro montones de cosas , su madr esta enchufad en una gran empresa ganando un pasto por ser hija de y hermana de , pero claro segun tu es o mismo tener una monarquia que una republica si claro


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Ibar dijo:


> Y esta familia es la que debería ser ejemplar...



Esta es la familia que medio foro le lame el culo ...


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> Dejad a los zagales que camelen, no hacen daño a nadie.



y si lo hacen para eso esta la seguridad de la casa real y el CNI para taparlo no?


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Pues vaya una cosa...solo veo a una chavala joven haciendo el indio en una discoteca como el resto de chavales de su edad.
> Que se lo pasen bien y listo.



si y luego cuando tienen lios va el CNI y la seguridad de la casa real y lo soluciona todo ... como todos los jovenes de su edad no?


----------



## Luxfero (7 Ene 2023)

Entre esta y el primo que nutricion nos van a dar.


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Escombridos (7 Ene 2023)

xicomalo dijo:


> y si lo hacen para eso esta la seguridad de la casa real y el CNI para taparlo no?



Pues no se perla. Unos niños divirtiéndose como si fueran normales. El pecado es capital por lo que se ve en las imágenes ¿O no?


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> Pues no se perla. Unos niños divirtiéndose como si fueran normales. El pecado es capital por lo que se ve en las imágenes ¿O no?



*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En realidad nos jode no vivir tan bien como estos todo el puto día de fiestas guays sobrados de pasta.



*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Pues no lo hace nada mal



*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

persona non grata dijo:


> @xicomalo todo el día dando por culo con el subnormal de Froilán y te levantan está?..... Tu antes molabas....



*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Desgarrador documento...



*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Fondomarino dijo:


> Por esto y cosas similares y peores, las monarquías no deben existir.
> 
> Si hay una cadena de muertes, está pájara o su hermano pueden ser reyes de España.



Por no hablar que esta la casa real tras ellos ocultando las mierdas que hacen despues de sus fiestas 

*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Escombridos (7 Ene 2023)

xicomalo dijo:


> *Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una niña tiene un accidente con el coche, tremendo!!

Es por gentuza que tienen que ocultarse de sus TERRIBLES pecados estos niños. Cómo los de todos los poderosos de todos los colores. Se tienen que esconder por las envidias insanas de esa parte del pueblo tan, tan, tan analfabeta, envidiosa y mal intencionada.


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Dosto dijo:


> La que se nos viene encima? Y que mas da lo que hagan los miembros de esa familia? Esta monarquía no dura otra década por mucho que se empeñe Felipe en llevar el pin 2030.



Hombre pues si da igual lo que hagan que la casa real manda a los se seguridad para ocultar las cagadas que hacen;

*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Pues vaya una cosa...solo veo a una chavala joven haciendo el indio en una discoteca como el resto de chavales de su edad.
> Que se lo pasen bien y listo.



"una chavala joven haciendo el indio"


*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> Dejad a los zagales que camelen, no hacen daño a nadie.



Seguro?

*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## EGO (7 Ene 2023)

Extasis diluido con agua.Se les queda blanca la lengua.

Son tan afrancesados que no se atreven ni a tragarse una pirulilla.


----------



## persona non grata (7 Ene 2023)

xicomalo dijo:


> *Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y quien esperas que vaya a barrer la mierda bajo la alfombra? Las bases de podemos?.

Sorprendente tu capacidad de asombro selectiva.


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Pantanito dijo:


> Me pueden dar envidia sus vacaciones veraniegas y sus yates. Pero estar en una pista de baile con música panchita machacona a todo volumen no me da ninguna envidia. Es que ni aunque me pagaran.



El problema es que cuando hacen sus cosas va la casa real para ocultarlo 

*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Escombridos (7 Ene 2023)

xicomalo dijo:


> Seguro?
> 
> *Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*
> 
> ...



Otra vez??

¿Tu eres tonto o eres tonto?

¿Eres tonto por ser comunista o eres comunista por ser tonto?


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Puticrios haciendo el imbécil, como todos los puticrios. Pero es noticia porque son pijos con pasta



Lo que pasa es que si hacen cosas pues va la casa real y manda a la gente para ocultarlo

*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Alex001 dijo:


> Olé el mejor post. Que rabien los que añoran la mierdarepublica



*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Ibar dijo:


> Y esta familia es la que debería ser ejemplar...



Lo que hace la casa real es mandar gente para ocultar las mierdas que hacen ...

*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo? No está haciendo daño a nadie.



Claro jajajaja

*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Agitador dijo:


> Nos jode sobre todo que vivan así de bien CON NUESTRO SUDOR y nuestro dinero.



Y ademas que si hacen mierdas NO lo paguen y la casa real mande gente para ocultarlo , esta es la monarquia que tenemos 

*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> Otra vez??
> 
> ¿Tu eres tonto o eres tonto?
> 
> ¿Eres tonto por ser comunista o eres comunista por ser tonto?



8 Mar 2022


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> Una niña tiene un accidente con el coche, tremendo!!
> 
> Es por gentuza que tienen que ocultarse de sus TERRIBLES pecados estos niños. Cómo los de todos los poderosos de todos los colores. Se tienen que esconder por las envidias insanas de esa parte del pueblo tan, tan, tan analfabeta, envidiosa y mal intencionada.



y mandan a la seguridad de la casa real para que NO se sepa nada todo en orden segun tu no?


----------



## v1ctor88 (7 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> Una niña tiene un accidente con el coche, tremendo!!
> 
> Es por gentuza que tienen que ocultarse de sus TERRIBLES pecados estos niños. Cómo los de todos los poderosos de todos los colores. Se tienen que esconder por las envidias insanas de esa parte del pueblo tan, tan, tan analfabeta, envidiosa y mal intencionada.



Pero vamos a ver, ¿crees que es normal que se oculte por la casa real? Además...¿Sabes la cantidad de multas que ella y su hermano se pasan por los huevos?


----------



## Okjito (7 Ene 2023)

Bueno...yo hace 10 años estaba con la polla fuera en los baños de una discoteca de mala muerte en Salou cuando un portero entró en el baño y nos sacó a mi y a la tía a patadas...yo con los pantalones por las rodillas. iba bajo los efectos de varias drogas... Ahora soy Jefe de Producción en una fábrica de 500 empleados. Así que no worries.


----------



## Escombridos (7 Ene 2023)

xicomalo dijo:


> 8 Mar 2022



Llevo en foros desde antes de que a ti te salieran pelos en los huevos, seguro. En este también por allá cuando el principio de Zapatero, pero eso ahora da igual, ahora lo que importa es ¿Que mierda de importancia tiene eso aquí y ahora? ..


----------



## Escombridos (7 Ene 2023)

xicomalo dijo:


> y mandan a la seguridad de la casa real para que NO se sepa nada todo en orden segun tu no?



Lo 'esconden" para que tú te enteres tío listo .... Jajaaaa


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Okjito dijo:


> Bueno...yo hace 10 años estaba con la polla fuera en los baños de una discoteca de mala muerte en Salou cuando un portero entró en el baño y nos sacó a mi y a la tía a patadas...yo con los pantalones por las rodillas. iba bajo los efectos de varias drogas... Ahora soy Jefe de Producción en una fábrica de 500 empleados. Así que no worries.



El problema es que la casa rela va mandando gente para ocultar las mierdas que hacen estos ...


*Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*








Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO


Para los que dicen que NO pasa nada que Victoria Federica salga en un vide de Fiesta, el problema es que luego le pasan estas cosas y tienen que ir el personal de CASA REAL para OCULTARLO TODO ¿Que pasara el dia que se tengan algo gordo? que pasaria si un dia en vez de CHOCAR contra coches...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Escombridos (7 Ene 2023)

v1ctor88 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿crees que es normal que se oculte por la casa real? Además...¿Sabes la cantidad de multas que ella y su hermano se pasan por los huevos?



Pero vamos a ver, ¿Que se oculta cuando lo sabe hasta Xicomalo?
Vaya mierda, no?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Ene 2023)

xicomalo dijo:


> *Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melafo con su careto de Juancar y todo, tiene pinta de cachonda.


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Escombridos dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿Que se oculta cuando lo sabe hasta Xicomalo?
> Vaya mierda, no?



salo en la tele? le pusieron una multa o algo? lo publicaron en un confidencial semanas despues y listo ...si esta la policia alli para que mandan a la gente de la casa real? ¿Le hicieron la prueba de drogas o alcohol? ¿le quitaron puntos o algo? ¿Quien pago los desperfectos?


----------



## xicomalo (7 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Melafo con su careto de Juancar y todo, tiene pinta de cachonda.



que gusto de mierda teneis ...


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Ene 2023)

xicomalo dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que si hacen cosas pues va la casa real y manda a la gente para ocultarlo
> 
> *Victoria Federica CHOCO con varios COCHES APARCADOS en altas horas de la madrugada y personal de CASA REAl se persono para OCULTARLO*
> 
> ...



Borbones hasta la médula


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Ene 2023)

xicomalo dijo:


> que gusto de mierda teneis ...



Es una inversión, luego voy al Sálvame y lo cuento y gano cash sano o vivo de cuento entrando en su familia.


----------

